# Holga 120CFN + IR, can't go wronge!!



## BKSPicture (Aug 23, 2012)

*
Technical info*
Camera: Holga 120 CFN
Lens: 60mm f/8 (plastic lens)
Film: EFKE IR820
Place: Kungälv / Sweden


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 23, 2012)

Almost forgot this one.
This is also a darkroom print (Paper type: Ilford MGIV RC DE LUXE / SATIN)



*Technical info*
Camera: Holga 120 CFN
Film: EFKE IR820
Place: Vänersborg / Sweden


----------



## timor (Aug 23, 2012)

The castle I like.


----------



## KenC (Aug 23, 2012)

The first is wonderful.  The second is not bad.  Is the camera causing the corner vignettes?  You might consider cropping them out or removing them if it was done in post processing.


----------



## timor (Aug 23, 2012)

KenC said:


> Is the camera causing the corner vignettes?  You might consider cropping them out or removing them if it was done in post processing.


Common Ken, the whole point of Holga is low fidelity. Very low.


----------



## sleist (Aug 23, 2012)

timor said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> > Is the camera causing the corner vignettes?  You might consider cropping them out or removing them if it was done in post processing.
> ...



The castle shot is quite good.  But it would be good with any camera - probably better.
I don't think the Holga made it any better.

Sorry, just not on board with the "crappy camera" fad.

It is a nice shot though.


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 24, 2012)

KenC said:


> The first is wonderful.  The second is not bad.  Is the camera causing the corner vignettes?  You might consider cropping them out or removing them if it was done in post processing.



Thats kinda the thing with the holga cameras.
All plastic camera with a plastic lens that gives a lot of vignetting and mood to the picture.

I have remover the 6x6 mask frame for extra vignetting.



The mask frame also holds the batteries for the flash so I used hot glue so thay don't fall out


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 24, 2012)

sleist said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > KenC said:
> ...



:shock: ... crappy camera ....... :cry:

But I have my modded deluxe version


----------



## KenC (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm with you on the dreamy mood from the low fidelity lens, but the drastic vignette detracts from that by drawing attention to the corners (a more gradual vignette wouldn't be as distracting).  I don't see why you would ever want that.  Just my two cents ...


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 24, 2012)

KenC said:


> I'm with you on the dreamy mood from the low fidelity lens, but the drastic vignette detracts from that by drawing attention to the corners (a more gradual vignette wouldn't be as distracting).  I don't see why you would ever want that.  Just my two cents ...



Well that depends on the image I would say.
It can also make the thing of interest to be more visible.



I think it also helps if you want a more vintage look.

This is a matter of taste in the end but and I can't say I have ever seen a Toy camera image with vignetting and thought that it was distracting etc.


----------



## timor (Aug 24, 2012)

KenC said:


> I'm with you on the dreamy mood from the low fidelity lens, but the drastic vignette detracts from that by drawing attention to the corners (a more gradual vignette wouldn't be as distracting).  I don't see why you would ever want that.  Just my two cents ...


Yes, I know, what you mean. In some circles it is very fashionable. You know, lomography, it is a hobby taken very seriously by some.
Not only that, Bengt does not have any light leaks in his Holga, but those are also fashionable.


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 24, 2012)

timor said:


> Yes, I know, what you mean. In some circles it is very fashionable. You know, lomography, it is a hobby taken very seriously by some.
> Not only that, Bengt does not have any light leaks in his Holga, but those are also fashionable.



So professional photography can't be made with a Toy camera or similar?
How about pinhole cameras?
Thats like saying that art can only be made from marble and can only look like the classic Roman statues.
Everything else is a hobby.

Me personaly don't care if a picture have tons of light leaks, vignetting and colors are all wronge as long as it looks good.
Also the equipment have no importance as long as it comes out a good image in the end.
And what looks good is ofcourse very personal and what looks good for me might not work for you.

Take this awesome image from user hidex from Lomography as a example.



Its the lens defect that made the picture and if diden't have that the image would be quite boring.


----------



## apples (Aug 24, 2012)

that grass is so good, it looks so lively and you captured that "movement" look very well!


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 25, 2012)

This first was pretty interesting. The second is way too out of focus. After that it becomes kind of repetitive and less and less interesting. 

I know you are enjoying playing with your Holga and I think you should. I am all for the camera experimentation stuff. 

Also with the last one you posted, very interesting. However if this were followed by a sequence of 6 photos with the same central, bright circle and vignette... it becomes very predictable and less Wow!


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Aug 26, 2012)

Who ever thinks that Holga's are useless and have no true purpose in photography needs to call David Burnett and tell him he's doing something wrong...

I think some of his most interesting images are created using the Holga 120N.


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 26, 2012)

Photographiend said:


> This first was pretty interesting. The second is way too out of focus. After that it becomes kind of repetitive and less and less interesting.
> 
> I know you are enjoying playing with your Holga and I think you should. I am all for the camera experimentation stuff.
> 
> Also with the last one you posted, very interesting. However if this were followed by a sequence of 6 photos with the same central, bright circle and vignette... it becomes very predictable and less Wow!



There are only two pictures and then I have added two more other pictures to more clearly answer a comment (the last one is not mine)
But yes you complitly right and all toy cameras are a little one hit wonder and picture will have the Holga stamp when this camera is used.
You can ofcourse use filters etc but the vignetting will be the same as longe as you don't crop the image.
The trick is when this feel look got or not.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2012)

The first image looks like it could have been a still from a very early movie (as in:  "Pre-talkies").  Nicely done.


----------

